# na grapsw 8elw / 8elw na grapsw



## ~ceLine~

Hello!

I was listening the song called "to party" by M. Xatzigiannis.

He was saying;
*Να γράψω θέλω* σ' αγαπώ πολύ
*να πάψω θέλω* γι' αυτό θα πιω πολύ

So, what's the difference between saying "*Να γράψω θέλω*" and "*θέλω nα γράψω*" ? Is there any difference? Is it more poetic?

Thank you!


----------



## chauvejean

In this song it just fits better. 
By using *Να γράψω θέλω* he fits it in with the first line of the second and third stanzas,  
Απόψε η νύχτα μοιάζει μ' απειλή and  
Νύχτα πάρ' την τη σκέφτομαι ξανά
The Ψ and Π just come at the start of the lines to make it sound better and to make them all sound similar.


----------



## ~ceLine~

ah I understood, so if I use it for a poem it's okay but not when I'm talking to someone? 

Thank you!


----------



## chauvejean

Yep, we're lucky in Greek that word order in not very rigid in poetry and music, although that can make reading and listening to it much more difficult than European languages that don't have, say, case endings etc. 

And you're welcome


----------



## Kevman

I think you can use it in everyday speech in situations where you want to add particular emphasis:
Τι θέλεις να κάνεις;
Δεν σ' το είπε, ρε; Να γράψω θέλω!


----------



## Vagabond

Kevman said:


> I think you can use it in everyday speech in situations where you want to add particular emphasis:
> Τι θέλεις να κάνεις;
> Δεν σ' το είπε, ρε; Να γράψω θέλω!


Yep. Word order in Greek is generally very flexible. Which is why I can't see all those cases and declensions and whatnot disappearing anytime soon - it would make no sense whatsoever then.


----------



## chauvejean

So in everyday conversation sentence structure is just as flexible as in literature etc? I find it hard to tell since I dont get a chance to visit Greece enough to get a flavour of the spoken language. I rely on music and books, which are quite flexible.


----------



## Vagabond

chauvejean said:


> So in everyday conversation sentence structure is just as flexible as in literature etc?


Pretty much. Well okay, poetry might be a bit too flexible in comparison to everyday conversation, but other than that, it's pretty much a matter of emphasis and style of speech.


----------



## ~ceLine~

Aah σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ..!!!


----------

